# CNJ Herf Thurs Feb 16 JJ Bitting Brew Company Woodbridge, NJ



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Change of weekday due to that thing on Tuesday,ya know the day for men to spend money. We will be meeting on Thursday for an evening of food, beverages and of course cigars.

Directions are on the website and is right off the NJ Turnpike or Parkway.

We are usually there around 5 or 6 and stay until 11 or 12.

If you have any questions shoot me a PM.

http://www.njbrewpubs.com/


----------

